# Non-Taurus gets rave reviews



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I have owned a Glock 17 gen 2 in the mid to late 1990's and was okay with it. I have owned a Glock 19 gen 3 for the past 5 or more so years and like it even better than the 17.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My G19 is a trusted friend. I have it customized to suit my needs and it serves me very well.

It is small enough to conceal,yet with backup mags from a G17 it can put a lot of lead downrange while I gather up a real gun.

GW


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> My G19 is a trusted friend. I have it customized to suit my needs and it serves me very well.
> 
> It is small enough to conceal,yet with backup mags from a G17 it can put a lot of lead downrange while I gather up a real gun.
> 
> GW


Okay, now you are contradicting what you are saying with your last statement of when you "gather up a real gun". Do you like it or not? Inquiring minds want to know! Do you really have a clue?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A pistol, in my opinion, is best used to clear the way to a rifle. Get it?

GW


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> A pistol, in my opinion, is best used to clear the way to a rifle. Get it?
> 
> GW


I am just going to say that you may not have a clue and have never been involved in a real life actual home invasion fire episode. Dont knock it until you have been there! Been there myself, have you? Why are you attacking and antagonizing me?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

You irk me. You end your posts with "Just saying". You pad your post count with lame comments that are not necessary. You have been here for seven days and you want to pick a fight with me. Now you say you have been in a home invasion fire fight? I call B.S.

GW


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Not trying to pick a fight with you. If I irk you then dont read my posts. "Involved" in a home invasion fire fight may have been a wrong word to use. To clear things up, I was not involved but was in a home when a home invasion fire fight took place at my uncle's home when I was staying the night over with my cousin many years ago as a young teenager. My uncle did the firing at the assailant, not me. Weapon of his choice was a Colt 38 revolver even though he had a few shotguns at his dispossal as well. Just saying! 
If I irk you so much, just put me on ignore!


----------

